# frustrated with doctors



## kac315 (Sep 28, 2002)

I have been having diarrhea now for about 3 months and the doctors can't find anything wrong with me. they just reciently said i have IBS, but i have blood in my stool and i also through up blood. I feel like I am getting the run around! the last doctor said i have internal hemroids but he couldn't find any!!!!! Tell me is that the stupiest thing you've heard of or what?! So, if anyone has suggestions or stories like mine, please respond and let me know!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Go back again and ask him nicely to check again. Blood is not a good thing, throwing up blood is DEF not a goos thing. Blood in your #### is usually down to hemmies, BUT its better to be safe than sorry. Could you take your parents with you? Maybe they could try asking for you. I find docs listen to parents more than young adults.


----------



## frightenangel (Mar 6, 2001)

My husband had blood in his stool and used to cough -up blood when he had an ulcer. He got it from drinking too much and it would act up if he had lots of caffeine like when he drank mountain dew or coffee too much or when he ate spicy foods. Maybe that's what you have. Well, anyway , I hope yoou feel better soon.Frightenangel


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Totally understand..don't have same symptoms as you but really think docs missing something..this is just ridiculously bad..no strength left to argue with them though


----------

